# Question for flyernut on his nice "475".



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut: It looks in the picture (I could be wrong) that you used the bigger flange
wheels up front and the smaller flange ones on the rear. Any reason why? Does the bigger
flange wheels produce less derailments have you noticed? Just wondering. Larry

P.S. Very nicely done by the way.:appl:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

You ought to enable private messaging Larry. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

First of all, thanks for the comment. I never noticed the difference in the wheels, but you may be right. I'll have to check them with my calipers. One other thing, the pul-mor tires are in the front, not on the back. I used a spare chassis, and didn't want to have to quarter them, so I went with it as is.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm thinkig that your pul-mor wheels being in front might be the best way to go since your engine is 
a switcher. I would think that the front coupler would be used more then the back. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> I'm thinkig that your pul-mor wheels being in front might be the best way to go since your engine is
> a switcher. I would think that the front coupler would be used more then the back. Larry


I am also including the original front truck with the wheels on my auction on ebay. So far, a lot of hits but no bidders. That's ok, it's a nice engine, and I'll keep it if it doesn't sell. It runs great, both front and reverse, pushing or pulling..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> flyernut: It looks in the picture (I could be wrong) that you used the bigger flange
> wheels up front and the smaller flange ones on the rear. Any reason why? Does the bigger
> flange wheels produce less derailments have you noticed? Just wondering. Larry
> 
> P.S. Very nicely done by the way.:appl:


I measured the front and rear wheels, outside of the rim, and they both measured 1.33.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

